# Dealing with powerful attacks in Wing Chun



## Isaiah90 (May 1, 2016)

I was watching IP Man 3 when Donnie Yen fights Mike Tyson along with other Wing Chun lectures and it got me thinking about how a Wing Chun martial artist would deal with powerful attacks. Let's face it - Mike Tyson will leave you half dead with those explosive punches lol. He is extremely fast. Aside from that scene, i've seen one of his boxing matches and he was arrogantly dodging every strike his opponent threw. It would be very unwise for a Wing Chun practitioner to exchange fists with him. Boxers like him are incredibly trained especially with quick body and head shots. From what i've learned, Wing Chun principles say "don't fight the force." I'm cautious about blocking attacks head on because i might break an arm or leg in the process and/or lose balance. I would like to know what is the best approach to avoid, deflect, absorb, etc. the impact of devastating attacks along with useful techniques.


----------



## drop bear (May 1, 2016)

Look.  Mike Tyson is going to beat you up regardless.

Otherwise i would suggest good footwork.


----------



## geezer (May 1, 2016)

Guys like Mike Tyson are one reason why mankind developed projectile weapons.

Lethal weapons may have given early humans edge over Neanderthals


BTW, please ....no racist comments here. Not that that's likely, but you all know how comments on youtube, etc. go. 

For what it's worth, Anthropologists believe that projectile weaponry (atlatls and bows) developed first in Africa. Neanderthals were in the Middle-East and Europe. Which is why modern Europeans still carry a bit of Neanderthal DNA and Sub-saharan Africans generally don't.


----------



## Isaiah90 (May 1, 2016)

geezer said:


> Guys like Mike Tyson are one reason why mankind developed projectile weapons.
> 
> Lethal weapons may have given early humans edge over Neanderthals
> 
> ...



LOL! I can actually agree with you on this one. With those shooting punches, i wouldn't want to fight him at close range ahahaha!


----------



## Wing Chun Auckland (May 2, 2016)

Lol! Yeah, it's like people say what's your wing chun going to do against Mike Tyson? And I am thinking what would I be able to do against Mike Tyson if I boxed.


----------



## Isaiah90 (May 2, 2016)

Wing Chun Auckland said:


> Lol! Yeah, it's like people say what's your wing chun going to do against Mike Tyson? And I am thinking what would I be able to do against Mike Tyson if I boxed.



If i were fighting him, i'd keep my distance and injure his legs to knock him off balance. Once he's on the ground or his legs are messed up, it would be easier to deal with him.


----------



## MAfreak (May 2, 2016)

important against an aggressive boxer would be the boxing style of guard/cover, while kung fu/karate style blocks like donnie yen used in this nice film-fight wouldn't work well against big combinations since the reaction time from the point you see his fists coming would by far not be short enough to block every single punch (the fact that in the whole ip (super)man series this was the only fight where it was enough for ip man to have a draw, to end the storyline about this villain, speaks for itsef too ).

in the "fight quest" episode about wing chun one can see too, that (thai) boxing is effective against wing chun, especially when following their principle: to be very agressive. thats nice about wing chun, they teach this since agressiveness wins (most times). also mike tyson knew that.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 2, 2016)

Isaiah90 said:


> If i were fighting him, i'd keep my distance and injure his legs to knock him off balance. Once he's on the ground or his legs are messed up, it would be easier to deal with him.


If I were fighting him, I'd play dead and hope he leaves me alone.


----------



## yak sao (May 2, 2016)

Isaiah90 said:


> . Once he's on the ground or his legs are messed up, it would be easier to deal with him.



No, it would be easier for me to run away screaming for my life.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 2, 2016)

If I were fighting Mike Tyson, I'd shoot him. In the face. With a bazooka. From 200 yards away.


----------



## Tames D (May 2, 2016)

Mike Tyson built the house he was born in.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 2, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Mike Tyson built the house he was born in.



Nah... Only Chuck Norris could do that.

But I can see how Mike Tyson might bite a hole in the house he was born in...


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 2, 2016)

Why do you want to play any striking game with Mike Tyson? Take him down with single leg or double legs and work from there.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 2, 2016)

I'm sure every martial method devised was intended to be effective against powerful attacks.

The ability of an individual to use the methods against a particular other individual may vary, along with numerous factors in the encounter.

This should not be a surprise to anyone.


----------



## Isaiah90 (May 2, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> important against an aggressive boxer would be the boxing style of guard/cover, while kung fu/karate style blocks like donnie yen used in this nice film-fight wouldn't work well against big combinations since the reaction time from the point you see his fists coming would by far not be short enough to block every single punch (the fact that in the whole ip (super)man series this was the only fight where it was enough for ip man to have a draw, to end the storyline about this villain, speaks for itsef too ).
> 
> in the "fight quest" episode about wing chun one can see too, that (thai) boxing is effective against wing chun, especially when following their principle: to be very agressive. thats nice about wing chun, they teach this since agressiveness wins (most times). also mike tyson knew that.



What i didn't like about the IP Man movie was Donnie Yen's approach to it. It's flashy but wouldn't work in a real fight. If the clock didn't ring, Tyson would have knocked his head into orbit lol. IP Man was trying to block everything which wasn't working.


----------



## Buka (May 2, 2016)

You guys are thinking of the early Tyson, the bully Tyson. Once his bluff was called - is a whole different story.

You guys can fight him early, I'll fight him late.


----------



## wckf92 (May 3, 2016)

Isaiah90 said:


> What i didn't like about the IP Man movie was Donnie Yen's approach to it.
> 
> It's flashy but wouldn't work in a real fight.
> 
> IP Man was trying to block everything which wasn't working.



DY's approach? Donnie Yen is an actor who gets paid to do what the movie director and fight choreographer tell him to do.

Flashy? Perhaps. But people pay high priced movie theater tickets to be entertained with 'flashy' stuff. It's what sells tickets


----------



## MAfreak (May 3, 2016)

@Isaiah90
china sells the "legendary" yip man and wushu to make money and get attention and this works fine.
even old masters hate that. but anyway wing chun blocks this way, its the wing chun thing and donnie yen adapted it well. but it would be a problem in real life, like you said (and me in the post you quoted).


----------



## LFJ (May 3, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> but anyway wing chun blocks this way, its the wing chun thing



I thought "Don't Chase Hands" was the Wing Chun thing...


----------



## MAfreak (May 3, 2016)

well then watch them training sticky hands and stuff.


----------



## LFJ (May 3, 2016)

Who?


----------

